# Rambo 5: Bestätigung von Sylvester Stallone und Termin



## AndreLinken (8. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rambo 5: Bestätigung von Sylvester Stallone und Termin* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Rambo 5: Bestätigung von Sylvester Stallone und Termin*


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2018)

Ein 70 Jähriger räumt in (spekulativ)Kolumbien auf. So langsam wird es doch Unglaubwürdig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Mai 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Ein 70 Jähriger räumt in (spekulativ)Kolumbien auf. So langsam wird es doch Unglaubwürdig.


Andererseits will ein 70-Jähriger US-Präsident an der mexikanischen Grenze aufräumen. Und das ist leider die Realität.


----------



## Gemar (8. Mai 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Ein 70 Jähriger räumt in (spekulativ)Kolumbien auf. So langsam wird es doch Unglaubwürdig.



Es gibt keinen Nachwuchs für solche Rollen! Jedenfalls keinen, der ernstzunehmend wäre.

Klar, die Neuen können schneller Twittern als Schei*en, aber das hilft nicht gerade die Rolle besser zu machen. 
Ich weiß nicht, ich sehe im Nachwuchs nicht viele Talente, nur Greenscreen, CGI und neben perfekten Frisuren viel Hype.
Das muß ja nicht einmal der Fehler vom Nachwuchs sein, sondern eine Art Trend, dem die Produzenten nachlaufen.


----------



## Loosa (8. Mai 2018)

Echt nur noch Witzfiguren unterwegs... 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Die aber trotzdem immer noch besser schauspielern als Stallone es je konnte.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (8. Mai 2018)

Warum? Wieso? Damals wurde doch gesagt, dass die Geschichte abgeschlossen ist um Rambo?
Hätte man jetzt seinen Sohn oder ähnliches als Hauptdarsteller gezeigt, das wäre wenigstens schlüssig gewesen.
Naja, Hollywood hat eh keine neuen oder guten Ideen mehr. Die sind in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten ausgegangen.


----------



## Lolmann23 (8. Mai 2018)

Man hätte nach Rambo 3 wohl Schluss machen sollen. Den vierten Teil hat es schon nicht gebraucht und ich denke mal der fünfte wird auch nicht unbedingt besser.


----------



## Martina (8. Mai 2018)

Nein, dafür gehe ich nicht mehr ins Kino
Irgendwann hätte Schluss sein sollen


----------



## ztyphoon0 (8. Mai 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Ein 70 Jähriger räumt in (spekulativ)Kolumbien auf. So langsam wird es doch Unglaubwürdig.



Bei dem Zeug was der einnimmt bzw. in seinem Leben eingenommen hat, grenzt es schon an ein Wunder, dass er überhaupt so alt ist.


----------

